# Re-using sand



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Quick question. I am swapping tanks and I remember reading that you arent suppose to reuse the sand from the old tank. is this true or do i have to dry it out first? Anyone have any good suggestions on how to do an easy swap for a salt water tank?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

It can be reused, the thing is, it needs to be cleaned! And cleaned well!

So, step one would be rinsing it over and over again till the water runs clear. Once that is done, an RO soak to soak up any left over nutrients is needed. Depending on how much sand, and the space available... It may just be easier to buy new.

Lots will just rinse the sand fast, and then drop it in the tank. Once you do that, your starting at a disadvantage. You will fight with Phos until the tank balances itself, and can process them (GFO, or Kalk will take the edge off the curve)


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Its about 80 pounds of sand so dont want to spend another $100 if I dont have to. I have 2 engineering gobbies that constantly turn over the sand so it shouldnt have much trapped in it. I have to move so need have the tank up and get the fish back in the new tank in 4-5 days at most. I'm hoping that my live rocks will help in the transition.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I've always reused my sand, too much valuable life in there too loose.
I usually remove all life from my tank and put in buckets , this takes about half the water from the tank. The remaining water in the tank is for the cleaning of the sand. You have to stir and stir all the sand and the water will become black. Start siphoning the water and push all the sand to one side of the tank. You will have most of the crap in the dirty water and I also use a fish net to scoop out the sand and any remaining water in the sand come out with more crap. This has worked for me many times with no problems.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

J_T said:


> Lots will just rinse the sand fast, and then drop it in the tank.. Once you do that, your starting at a disadvantage. You will fight with Phos until the tank balances itself, and can process them (GFO, or Kalk will take the edge off the curve)


THAT IS CORRECT.

leave few inches of the old water in the old tank above old sand. put two 2x4 or anything under one side of the tank >>> take old sand with the kitchen strainer >>> dirt in the sand will stay in the tank >> rinse strainer with the sand in the basket with the RODI for a few second >>>> rinse in another basket with RODI >>>> out in the new tank.

It worked perfectly for me 4 times - 29G > 80G>120G >150G

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Wouldn't using fresh water kill all the life in the sand?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

cablemike said:


> Wouldn't using fresh water kill all the life in the sand?


Yep, but the live rock will reseed it. Keep a cup or two aside also works. The benifits of a good clean, far out weigh the negatives!

Also, if you use fine sand, buy it from petsmart! Not a huge section for marine stuff, but they carry sand at 22$ a bag. Cheaper than anywhere I have found.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks JT! I was looking for a place to buy fine sand.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

cablemike said:


> Wouldn't using fresh water kill all the life in the sand?


I do not think that 1 minute will kill "all the life in the sand", since even fish survives fresh water dips.

On another side I do not care about any live in the sand.

It is just my opinion, but when many people trying to compare our tanks to the ocean, I call it a joke. We can not duplicate oceans

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wiseguyphil said:


> Thanks JT! I was looking for a place to buy fine sand.


Ask Altcharacter. I think he can help you with the fine sand

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks as always for the info guys


----------

